# Engine Number 1



## ProdEng (Apr 23, 2012)

This is my first engine and a very simple one at that. The design is from steves-workshop.co.uk with a few changes. I wanted to make a one piece crank to get some experience of offset turning and that worked out fine. The fit of all the mating parts was carefully checked during the build but on assembly the whole thing locked up solid ! Even on such a simple engine little misalignments count. Anyway, with a few adjustments away it went much to my delight; I was hooked. With additional running it has freed up nicely and now runs slowly on a breath of air, no doubt helped by the "generous" flywheel. For scale, the flywheel is two inches diameter.


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice Jan!!! ;D

That is quite the hefty flywheel on that oscillator!

Andrew


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 23, 2012)

That is a very good way to get into building model engines.

You get used to using your machinery and measuring equipment, then get a big 
grin when it starts to run correctly.

With that success now under your belt, you are primed ready to start something a little more complicated.

Very nice start indeed.


John


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 23, 2012)

Great job Jan!! So satisfying to see them run for sure...and there are much worse things to be "hooked" on for sure! So what are your thoughts as to Engine #2? :bow:

Bill


----------



## ProdEng (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, it is encouraging to share. Number Two is the subject of a new topic in Work In progress and, as this week is a holiday week, I might get something done!


----------



## smfr (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a nice looker! The through bore probably makes it a little easier than some of the Elmers that require a blind bore.

An interesting challenge would be to take this design, and make it double-acting.

Simon


----------



## ProdEng (Apr 23, 2012)

I have carefuly avoided double acting designs understanding that they are much less likely to work in my hands. Having to seal the other end of the cylinder makes alignment that much more critical. Maybe for Engine Three


----------



## Foozer (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks a lot nicer than my first one, come to think of it, it looks nicer than my 4th one.

Robert


----------

